# Server PS Units...



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..I would really appreciate if somebody can help me... A year a go I purchased a number of Server Units ..I was interested in the PSU's in them .....Recently I have been trying to understand LED lighting and see that a Power Supply Controler is an important part ....These controlers look very similar to the PSU's I have which makes me wonder if there is a way to use them to power LED chips ...I do not have a good grasp of electronics but I know there are 12v chips and on these PSU's 12V is the main rail output ...I would welcome any comment ...Thanks Mk


----------

